# The Good One or something else



## dsturino (Aug 7, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

I am trying to decided if the Good One smoker is worth the money or if something else is out there that I have not seen. I live in the mid-west and only know of a couple of dedicated stores that sell quality smokers and I was drawn to the Good One smokers. I have seen both units that I am interested in (Patio Jr or Open Range)  and they seem like quality construction but I have never cooked on one. I am also insure if I should pull the trigger on the larger and more expensive unit or be content with the smaller unit. I understand that this is all subjective but looking for some input. Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 8, 2015)

The Good One is obviously well built for airflow and heat distribution.  I'll bet either one smokes great.  The engineer and former Safety Officer in me though wonders if there are any issues with having to reach over the firebox to tend your food on the Patio Jr or Open Range.  Is the lid on the top chamber reversible?


----------



## gavin16 (Aug 17, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> The Good One is obviously well built for airflow and heat distribution.  I'll bet either one smokes great.  The engineer and former Safety Officer in me though wonders if there are any issues with having to reach over the firebox to tend your food on the Patio Jr or Open Range.  Is the lid on the top chamber reversible?


I actually  just ran into a Good One rep at my state fair in Missouri this past weekend.  I was really drawn to the design and operation of this smoker, and have never seen this particular one around before.  I've seen a similar build that was large scale on a trailer owned by the Meat Science club at my college.  First thing I've done since getting home is search the Good One on SMF today to see what everyone else thought of it.  

As per your question Noboundaries - yes - the lid of the top chamber IS reversible and the rep showed me right on the spot.  Took him 2 seconds to unscrew it and flip it around.  Also - the lids have a lock on them when you pull them up to check your meat.  So that way they won't fall down on you while you have your arms in there.  To unlock it? Just give a little tup up on the handle and it will fall back down.  

This is definitely a unique and professionally built smoker that I want to do more research on.  Though I just got a new smoker a while back, I'm tempted to invest in one of these babies one day down the line... Though they are priced awfully high, to me they are like the Traeger of the charcoal world.


----------



## gary s (Aug 21, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a cool and rainy looking day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

